# Select a home for a 15" Rhom



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm getting the rhom next week and I'm going to pick up the 120 gallon if its better. I had a hard time deciding if my 72 inch tank or 92 inch tank was better fit, obviously the bigger the better. So it's either the 150 gallon with an 18" width or the 120 gallon with a 24" width. The only downfall to the 120 gallon is that it is only 4 feet long. I was wondering if 4 feet was good enough for one rhom for life. It will be alone.

Thanks everyone for participating!!!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh yeah please state why too, I am getting the rhom in a few days!! Thanks everyone for helping me, I just want to make sure the rhom gets the best! The 120 gal will run me about 500 bucks including stand.

Not sure if 4 feet would be good enough. I know the width and height is good, but the length not too sure.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

150g the bigger the better


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

It will be more than fine in the 120, take the 150 and do something cool with it, cichlids or s/w


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

The 120 has more turn around room, that is why I chose that.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

indecisive said:


> It will be more than fine in the 120, take the 150 and do something cool with it, cichlids or s/w


dude you read my mind, i was thinking about flowerhorn or jaguars.









yeah i liked the 120 a lot just the 4 feet is what is buggin me. Do any of you think 4 feet for a 15" rhom for life would be a problem?

thanks guys


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

i have a 12" rhom in my 120 and he swims around like he was in the wild ! has plenty of room to chase down feeders! love it when he comes to the top and takes in a huge gulp of air and splashes like a shark taking bait! 15" should be just fine.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

if i was you, I would give the rhom more room, so id give him the 150, and do the 120 for like another smaller rhom.


----------



## DOPEMAN (Sep 11, 2004)

LaZy said:


> 150g the bigger the better


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone who's own a rhom that's 12"+ like to add their thoughts?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

anyone else? Please consider the fact that the 150 gal only has 18" and the 120 gal has only 4 feet long.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My rhom is only about 6" and can go from end to end of a 60" long tank with about 2 flicks of his tail.Longer is better but neither is great. Are these the only 2 options available to you?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> My rhom is only about 6" and can go from end to end of a 60" long tank with about 2 flicks of his tail.Longer is better but neither is great.


 Well i heard rhoms arent that active and a minimum for a rhom would be a 125 gal tank. What's your suggestion, i'm open to what everyone has to say.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

rhoms at a smaller size are a bit skittish ..my rhom on the other hand is quit active ..much like an oscar...from the research and other experiance's that i have read in here from other members ..rhoms are more active at larger stages in there life...i know mine is! not to mention i add a ph buffer to my water @ 7.0 and my rhom becomes even more active in his tank..the reason for this..im not sure, i think all fish mature differantly , more of a hit and miss for what your looking for..as far as aggresion or shyness. maybe you should take a look at this fish before you buy it...may not be what your looking for! then again.. maybe the fish youve been waiting for.As far as tank size for one individual fish i would think that the 125 or 150 would be plenty for your 15" rhom..but thats just my opinion...sure 150 or even bigger is always better... if you dont have the room or the funds for bigger ...then i dont see why the 125 would not suit your fish's needs being that hes 15" and probably not getting much larger soon! hope this helps a little...i know there are others in here that could add to this with much more experiance !

good luck


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks everyone, so far the 150 gallon seems to be the choice. this tank is in my dining room and the 120gallon would have been upstairs.

The problem is the next new tank is going on the second floor since I'm out of space downstairs with my other tanks







and I don't want anything bigger than 125 gallons upstairs. The most i've ever had upstairs was a 75 gallons. So this is already pushing it i guess.

There is no tanks around here with a 24" mark that is less than 125 gallons, the next tank up would be the 180 gallons. that's an extremely huge tank....well I'll wait a little more. Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont listen to them, in the 75, the rhom has like 5 feet in front of him to move back and forth, but still he has to turn around. and he will only have 3" of room, thats like putting an 9" fish in a 12" wide tank, eventhought it may be much longer, it is still gonna stress the fish and hell have a chronic chin bump. they dont jolt too much when theyre large, so 4' is plenty long.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

illnino said:


> dont listen to them, in the 75, the rhom has like 5 feet in front of him to move back and forth, but still he has to turn around. and he will only have 3" of room, thats like putting an 9" fish in a 12" wide tank, eventhought it may be much longer, it is still gonna stress the fish and hell have a chronic chin bump. they dont jolt too much when theyre large, so 4' is plenty long.


hmm...I was looking at the tank again today (120 gal) at the store and it is nice. I just they'd make it to 60" x 24 x 20. That's 125 gals and perfect...and I am not sure how big the Rhom is but I was told it's 14-15" so i just took the largest figure to be safe.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

The 150 has good lenght, but for me the 120 beats it hands down, because it has 6" more width. If your getting a 15" fish how's it gonna move well in a tank only 3" wider than itself?
Ta.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > dont listen to them, in the 75, the rhom has like 5 feet in front of him to move back and forth, but still he has to turn around. and he will only have 3" of room, thats like putting an 9" fish in a 12" wide tank, eventhought it may be much longer, it is still gonna stress the fish and hell have a chronic chin bump. they dont jolt too much when theyre large, so 4' is plenty long.
> ...


 All-Glass makes a 180 that is 6' x 2' x 2' . That would be awesome for that fish. Of course, me spending your money is a lot easier than me spending my money.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think piranhamagnet has a little bit of money, he has like 4 or 5 large(150g+) tanks.

btw, youre gonna cycle this tank right:??


----------



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

illnino said:


> i think piranhamagnet has a little bit of money, he has like 4 or 5 large(150g+) tanks.
> 
> btw, youre gonna cycle this tank right:??


I too second the 120 gal, 24" is lots of turning room. yea i wouldnt be surprised if he got the 180







he already got couple huge tanks, cant wait to see pix


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

When I was talking to Pmagnet earlier today I told him that I would go with the 120 gallon based on the footprint of the tank. it seems much more logical because the fish will have more turning room, which is very important. He is doing a great job prepping for the fish's arrival. Post pics when you get all this in order Pmagnet.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im likin the 120 with the turn around room


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about the ethics of posting a link to another fish site but this article needs to be read.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_weight.php


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i'd go with the 120 and add a good powerhead!!..


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I like more width


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> i'd go with the 120 and add a good powerhead!!..


 what he said


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I like the 120. Not only is the footprint ideal, from the end view the shape is square. The square gives the fish more of a buffer zone from the sides and room for manueverability. He could do circles in the 24x24 and have to do a double back up manuever in the 150 to turn around. For large serras', 24" is a good height too.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone









Hey traumatic, did you get any pics of your rhom in the 120 yet? I'd like to check em out when you do!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nope








been trying to set aside time to move him.....


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah, i think you'll need that time since its huge. I'm still thinking about how to move my monster into my tank when I get him.


----------



## Knifeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Piranhamagnet, I also responded to your IM on this topic. As I said there, I believe that either tank would be fine for a rhom that size. He will be able to turn around okay in a 18" wide tank, and should have plenty of swimming space in a 120, as long as you don't over decorate it. People can only speculate as to which tank your fish would prefer or do better in, so it really comes down to you own personal preference. I think if you asked your rhom, or any of our captive fish for that matter, they'd tell us that they would have preferred to stay in the river.









As for my personal opinion, I'd go with the 120. That is only because I think it would make a more attractive display from a visual standpoint. From a front viewing position, your fish would fill up the tank more, and it wouldn't look like you have so much wasted tank space when he is in those not-so-active moods.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

LaZy said:


> 150g the bigger the better


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

youre too impatient you need at least a 180 gallon


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> youre too impatient you need at least a 180 gallon










I do have a 180 but I have 17 pygos in there. I dont have room for anymore tanks that size. I might have to sell some pygos and put them into the 150 if the rhom doesnt seem happy in there.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

sell a few pygos just have 12 or something its not going to be too different and put him in the 180 at least he will have room to move


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wifenaggingboutfish had his 16" rhom in a 180 and he said it was a little to small for him


----------

